# changing gravel



## race22 (Apr 6, 2007)

My wife has bugging me to change the gravel in our 20 Gal tank. Is this a good idea? i can't think of it being a good idea without putting the fish in alot of stress. any suggestions?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

A while ago I changed my 33 Gal tank. I had a major algae problem so I completely took the tank down, cleaned it, removed the gravel, washed the new stuff and set the tank back up again. It took me 8 hours.

The tank was very lightly stocked and I had another tank to put them in for a few days while things settled down. 

You can leave them in bucket but I would put an airstone in there with them.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Why don't you save as much of the water that is in the tank, then use it to refill it after you have placed the new gravel. All you will have to do is top it up with treated water.


----------

